# mk3 jetta alarm bypass???



## ProjeKT PistolWhip (Jan 31, 2008)

i just bought a 1997 jetta gt, and its door locks do not work, nor trunk lock, and the door lock button inside does not work properly. when i put a battery in it the alarm keeps going off, and it wont start (it does run, i have had it running for the last week but battery died) im just wondering if there is a trick to getting it started or not setting the alarm off when connecting the battery? or can i bypass the alarm some way? any help will be greatly appreciated! :banghead:


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

If it is the factory alarm, start from scratch..
Battery terminals disconnected. Put on positive terminal and tighten it up. 
While holding in the hood alarm sensor plunger connect the negative terminal. The alarm will sound once (a short beep) and then stop. Tighten the negative, close the hood and you are done.


----------



## ProjeKT PistolWhip (Jan 31, 2008)

thanks, i'll give that a shot and let you know if it works for me. :thumbup:


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

sounds good, I like when people let you know if things work out or not.


----------



## ProjeKT PistolWhip (Jan 31, 2008)

i tried it, and the alarm stayed off until i opened the door then it started acting up again, but i didnt really get much of a second try at it because the battery was just at too low of a charge so i'll try again tomorrow after trickle charging tonight. just out of curiousity are you able to bump start when the alarm is going off?


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

You mean rolling, and let the clutch out? You might be able to but it would be so damn irritating with the noise. And the alarm will continue to sound.

To do it my way, you do need a charged battery. If the battery is at a low charge that in itself is what will trigger the alarm.


----------



## ProjeKT PistolWhip (Jan 31, 2008)

oops, forgot i was supposed to let you know how this worked for me. i did get it to work, but when i connected the ground after the positive the alarm would still go off so i played with the idea and when i connect the positive after the ground while holding the hood plunger it works. but i did have to have someone start the car for me while holding the plunger down, because when i let off of it the alarm would start to sound. i've tried this a couple times now and it works each time. thanks for the help!


:beer::thumbup::beer:


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

You are welcome to the help, but that is strange, because I have always learned that when reconnecting the battery always connect the ground last. Oh well, main thing is that it works.


----------



## etag1949 (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for this posting

Just did this an hour ago to my '97 TDI.
Worked like a charm after 77kafer's advice.
*Connecting the ground first* consistently set off the alarm.
*Connecting the ground last* gave one quick chirp then nothing.

Worst part of the job listening to my wife complain that holding down the plunger hurt while I made the connections & started it up.



77kafer said:


> You are welcome to the help, but that is strange, because I have always learned that when reconnecting the battery always connect the ground last. Oh well, main thing is that it works.


----------

